# New Kindle Oasis!



## ccorrice

So I was just on the Amazon app and screenshot this.... Had to register to share....
New 7" screen
Waterproofed 
Audible


----------



## John Hopper

ccorrice said:


> So I was just on the Amazon app and screenshot this.... Had to register to share....
> New 7" screen
> Waterproofed
> Audible


I don't see it anywhere.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ccorrice

Board won't let me post a picture.... It's in the Amazon app on Android and iPhone.... Banner on top.... When you click it it says page not found. I have a screen cap if I can post it.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

I don't see it. I only see the banner for Echo...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's been rumors that there might be something new for this fall holiday shopping season. . . . . 

It's possible it was a trial page that was accidentally live for a short time, but it's certainly not there now.

If legit, I'm disappointed . . . . I have no need for waterproofing so if that's the only improvement I'll probably not even be looking. Especially if it's only on the Oasis.  But maybe there will be other models with other improvements as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, it sounds like it has sound, too, which I know Ann would not use but has been asked for? Here is an article (citing KBoards!) with the screenshot:

https://the-digital-reader.com/2017/10/11/leaked-new-kindle-oasis-7-screen-waterproof/









It looks like it also has a more traditional shape instead of the squarish one, but still wider bezel on one side.

I might be interested...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good find, Betsy!

It does look to have a different height/width ratio, based on that picture. If it's a 7" diagonal, vs 6" diagonal, that would be why. I'd definitely want to know what it is new/different/better. Neither waterproofing nor audible support interest me. 

Also, an announcement about a new Oasis accidentally leaked doesn't mean that's the ONLY device that will be undergoing improvements. . . just that the info on others maybe didn't get leaked. 

I'm confused about the comment in the digital reader blog that it "won't be launching until September". Wonder if that really means 11 months from now, or was a typo and they meant November.

Also, in the mobile read thread linked to there (longish thread, here's today's post of interest: https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3591769#post3591769), they talk about a press event that was supposed to be yesterday but clearly wasn't. Wonder what's going on there?

There's also this post (linked in the mobile read thread) on reddit, https://www.reddit.com/r/kindle/comments/75hu4b/rumor_new_kindle_oasis_2017/ which points to a Brazilian tech blog post that's since been removed apparently.

I guess we'll see before too long. Not going to get too excited until I see something REAL and PERMANENT on Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ccorrice said:


> So I was just on the Amazon app and screenshot this.... Had to register to share....
> New 7" screen
> Waterproofed
> Audible





ccorrice said:


> Board won't let me post a picture.... It's in the Amazon app on Android and iPhone.... Banner on top.... When you click it it says page not found. I have a screen cap if I can post it.


Thanks, ccorrice, for letting us know about this and welcome to KBoards!

To post a picture, you need to have the image hosted somewhere else on the Internet, and then put a link to the image between img tags (tap on the







button above the smiley faces) like this [nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There was this last month:
http://www.techradar.com/news/amazon-could-be-gearing-up-for-a-brand-new-kindle


----------



## Atunah

Waterproof? Never had any need of that. No interest in that. audible? Maybe. As someone that still has trouble using audible books and retain anything, I sometimes switch back and forth. But since I only read on my kindles, I had to do the switch device trick before. Or listen to the Echo in between. But its not something I need or want really. Larger device? Not sure about that. It will be heavier and I am so used to the 6 inch screen now, but thats the only thing I might check out. I believe in one of the rumors it says light sensor. I think it was the brazilian site. So that would suggest the adjustable light like on the Voyage. Which I ended up turning off at some point as it kept going up and down as I was leaning next to my side lamp. 

But, but but. NEW KINDLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its about time we had some new kindle talk around here. No matter what it will be, I get exited when that happens.


----------



## cko1xxxx

I just checked Kindle in Amazon and there are 5 new Oasis for preorder.  They say the will be shipped October 31, 2017.  The prices seem to vary between $267 to $367 for no discernible reason and there seems to be no info on whether or not they have covers with batteries or whether there are various colored covers available.  They are waterproof and have blue-tooth for audio books and come with 32 GB or 8 GB.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy or Ann, can you make sure its a proper KB link? I couldn't find it in the link maker so I followed something else from KB to it. 
https://www.amazon.com/Staging-Product-Not-Retail-Sale/dp/B06XD5YCKX/ref=sr_tr_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1507729505&sr=8-7&keywords=oasis

It starts at 249, the cover is not included and all the battery is in the device, not the cover. Light adapter. 
Also, for audible, you have to pair with a bluetooth so I don't think it has speakers on the device. Headphones, or external speaker needed.

Press release
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2305986



> Personalized comfort --read your book your way
> 
> There are more ways to personalize your reading settings on Kindle Oasis than ever before so you can enjoy your book the way you prefer:
> 
> New Font Size and Bold Settings: Now choose from more font sizes than ever before--and five levels of boldness--for whichever font you choose to read with. Combined with the new, 7-inch Paperwhite display, you can personalize your books so it's perfectly comfortable for your eyes.
> New Accessibility Options: In addition to the OpenDyslexic font, we've added a feature to invert black and white on the display if you have light sensitivity. The new enlarged display option also lets you increase the size of items like the text on the home screen and library as well as the book icons to make the all-new Kindle Oasis easier to read.
> Light Settings: Built-in ambient light sensors automatically adjust the display to your surroundings whether you're in a dimly-lit room or outside in the sun--and can be fine-tuned even further based on personal preferences.
> Ragged Right Alignment: You can now read using left-aligned (ragged right) text.
> Starting today, the new size and bold settings as well as ragged right alignment will be delivered as a free, over-the-air update to Kindle Paperwhite (Gen 6 released in 2013), plus all newer Kindle devices.


----------



## caneman

All-New Kindle Oasis E-reader – 7″ High-Resolution Display (300 ppi), Waterproof, Built-In Audible, 32 GB, Wi-Fi – Includes Special Offers $279.99 bucks
8GB for 250 bucks I am in will work great will my new 10 inch Fire !!
will be released on October 31, 2017.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cko1xxxx said:


> I just checked Kindle in Amazon and there are 5 new Oasis for preorder. They say the will be shipped October 31, 2017. The prices seem to vary between $267 to $367 for no discernible reason and there seems to be no info on whether or not they have covers with batteries or whether there are various colored covers available. They are waterproof and have blue-tooth for audio books and come with 32 GB or 8 GB.


The price variation is, I'm sure, due to the storage capacity differences, with or with out SOs, and with or without 3G.

Atunah, I think your link is good . . . I searched Amazon for the ASIN shown and got to the same page. Not yet discoverable via KB linkmaker, but this'll do it:

https://smile.amazon.com/Staging-Product-Not-Retail-Sale/dp/B06X6CQLJG/?tag=kbpst-20

If you go looking for Oasis on Amazon now, this is where you end up. 

Here are specs:

7" vs 6" on all others 
waterproof to about a 6 ft depth for up to 60 minutes in fresh water
audible enabled
8 GB storage vs 4 GB on other models, 32 GB available (which if you want to use audible a lot you'd probably want)
12 lights, up from 10 on previous model; Voyage has 6, PW has 4. Also, adaptive sensor as the Voyage has (which I quite like)
screen resolution is the same -- 300dpi
color is graphite with aluminum back, so not black.
Same battery life
size and weight slightly greater.

3 cover color options: merlot, midnight, saddle tan Link: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X8Z4BLG/?tag=kbpst-20
cover now has a fold so it can be used as a stand.

There are also fabric (non-leather) cover options in charcoal, indigo and sandstone Link: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X8ZV2WR/?tag=kbpst-20

The covers do appear to cost EXTRA . . . leather ones are $59.99, fabric ones are $44.99 so be sure to factor that in when comparing price to the original Oasis.

If, as the press release indicates, the covers don't have batteries, that opens the door for 3rd party (more interesting colors and patterns) covers. And I expect some of the software improvements may come to existing models via an update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's a picture that nicely shows it in comparison to the Voyage and PW (sizewise)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And a size diagram:










Compare to original Oasis:


----------



## Atunah

Wow that's big.  

It weighs 194 grams, compared to the Paperwhite which is 205g and the Voyage which is 180g. So its a wee bit heavier than the Voyage and a wee bit lighter than the Paperwhite. All measures on wifi model and all without cover. 

I am planning on getting one. I have lots of points built up so it won't actually cost me anything. I keep all my points for kindle devices, but since I haven't bought one since the Oasis1, its built up nicely. I can even spring for a leather cover. But I am still waffling over the color on that right now. As always, I am in no hurry. I might wait for the first batch to get to customers and read all about it here.


----------



## CAR

Ann in Arlington said:


> The covers do appear to cost EXTRA . . . leather ones are $59.99, fabric ones are $44.99 so be sure to factor that in when comparing price to the original Oasis.
> 
> If, as the press release indicates, the covers don't have batteries, that opens the door for 3rd party (more interesting colors and patterns) covers. And I expect some of the software improvements may come to existing models via an update.


Looks like they managed to squeeze a bigger battery into the New 7" Kindle Oasis. I would bet it is slightly thicker overall then the previous Oasis model.

Edit: From the posted specs picture ... the back battery "bulge" may be slightly bigger but not thicker overall then the previous Oasis model?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I now have to decide if I should sell back one of my 3 kindles and buy the new one.   If I sell back Ed's basic one, I could pass either the Voyage or original Oasis on to him. He doesn't use it all that often anyway, but I think would appreciate the light. I tried to read on the basic when mine were both unaccountably out of juice, and it wasn't pleasant. 

Kind of annoyed I just bought a used Oasis for my son . . . it was a good deal but, if I'd known, I could have just given him mine as an excuse to buy the new one. 

I like that I can buy it without the cover -- if there's no battery, I don't see the need for the Amazon branded one which are almost always more expensive than 3rd party options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CAR said:


> Looks like they managed to squeeze a bigger battery into the New 7" Kindle Oasis. I would bet it is slightly thicker overall then the previous Oasis model.


I was looking for the old Oasis page, but because I got mine through Best Buy, I don't have it in my Amazon orders and can't link to it. Maybe someone who did get it from Amazon can find the original Oasis specs for comparison.

(Hope they didn't squeeze a bigger battery into too small a space; 'cause that's what happened with those Samsung phones.  )


----------



## avivs

First thought - yey! Bigger screen and lower price!
Second thought - not including a cover, and the cover doesn't have battery. so the device itself is heavier and it will be almost impossible to read it with one hand. So... What's the point of this design if you can't easily hold it in one hand?

And the 12 lights instead of 10 is only reasonable considering the biggest screen.

I will skip this one. They actually made the Kindle itself more expensive and less easy to hold. Great.


----------



## CS

What is the price? The top says $249, the listing says $299.


----------



## Atunah

It depends on what model. 

The 8GB wifi with special offers is $249. 

So there are a few combinations with wifi/3G, special or no special offers, 8GB or 32GB of storage.


----------



## alarsen77

I've had my Kindle Voyage for a little over 2 years now and I love it but I spend a lot of time in the summer by the pool at my girlfriends parents house and a waterproof kindle would be very nice to have because then I can also read while floating in the pool. I also like the bigger screen on it as well. Now to convince the girlfriend that this is a good thing to buy.


----------



## CS

Atunah said:


> It depends on what model.
> 
> The 8GB wifi with special offers is $249.
> 
> So there are a few combinations with wifi/3G, special or no special offers, 8GB or 32GB of storage.


Thanks. I see that now.

Best bang for the buck, IMO, is 32GB with special offers (turned off by default, so choose it to save money) for $279.

Deciding whether I need 32GB. My Paperwhite 2 couldn't exactly handle it when I had too many books on there. Nothing convinces me that Amazon will be able to handle 32GB of books well.


----------



## alarsen77

CS said:


> Thanks. I see that now.
> 
> Best bang for the buck, IMO, is 32GB with special offers (turned off by default, so choose it to save money) for $279.
> 
> Deciding whether I need 32GB. My Paperwhite 2 couldn't exactly handle it when I had too many books on there. Nothing convinces me that Amazon will be able to handle 32GB of books well.


I do agree the 32GB seems to be the best value but then again unless you are planning on doing a lot of audible stuff with it you really won't need that much space just for books.


----------



## CS

alarsen77 said:


> I do agree the 32GB seems to be the best value but then again unless you are planning on doing a lot of audible stuff with it you really won't need that much space just for books.


Agreed. But I'm the kind of person who would rather have too much space than not enough. With that said, even 8GB is more than I've ever had before on a Kindle e-ink device.

The Audible feature seems like kind of a letdown though. Apparently you need a separate bluetooth speaker or bluetooth headphones? There doesn't seem to be any way to listen to a book using just the Kindle itself.


----------



## alarsen77

CS said:


> Agreed. But I'm the kind of person who would rather have too much space than not enough. With that said, even 8GB is more than I've ever had before on a Kindle e-ink device.
> 
> The Audible feature seems like kind of a letdown though. Apparently you need a separate bluetooth speaker or bluetooth headphones? There doesn't seem to be any way to listen to a book using just the Kindle itself.


That is interesting. I wonder if you could then pair it to your car bluetooth and use it for audible in the car as well? I mean I guess I would just use the audible app on my phone for that if I was going to do that.


----------



## Atunah

CS said:


> Agreed. But I'm the kind of person who would rather have too much space than not enough. With that said, even 8GB is more than I've ever had before on a Kindle e-ink device.
> 
> The Audible feature seems like kind of a letdown though. Apparently you need a separate bluetooth speaker or bluetooth headphones? There doesn't seem to be any way to listen to a book using just the Kindle itself.


Its why I am only getting the 8GB. If it had speakers in and had TTS in addition to the audiobooks, right on the device, or at least have a plug, I might think about the 32. But I only have Echo as a bluetooth speaker and if I am home, I would just use my phone or one of my tablets, or just have Alexa read the book to me outright.

So wifi, 8G for me. And then I'll remove the offers for $20 so it brings it to $269. But I do want to get a cover also, but not sure about leather or not and color yet. The saddle looks good, or the blue fabric. I don't know yet.


----------



## mistyd107

Where are the fabric covers?? I only see the leather options


----------



## Atunah

mistyd107 said:


> Where are the fabric covers?? I only see the leather options


----------



## mistyd107

Atunah said:


>


thank you


----------



## ezzkmo

Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Atunah

Ha, that is exactly what I am waffling about ezzkmo. Thanks for putting all the colors in one post to see. I eliminated anything white/beige and black. So its between the merlot, saddle or the blue water resistant. 

As long as the leathers are not like the walnut cover on my current Oasis. As nice as the color is, the suede type is way more fiddly than the replacement cover I bought on sale that is merlot and smooth.


----------



## alarsen77

Atunah said:


> Ha, that is exactly what I am waffling about ezzkmo. Thanks for putting all the colors in one post to see. I eliminated anything white/beige and black. So its between the merlot, saddle or the blue water resistant.
> 
> As long as the leathers are not like the walnut cover on my current Oasis. As nice as the color is, the suede type is way more fiddly than the replacement cover I bought on sale that is merlot and smooth.


I was going to go with a leather cover in either the saddle tan or merlot, but those cloth covers are nice looking as well and being able to keep in on the oasis around water and not worrying about it getting ruined like the leather would is also nice. I have always just liked the leather covers which is why I have the Premium leather origami case for my voyage. If I went cloth I am torn between the charcoal or the blue one. Again all of this is contingent on me actually getting a new Oasis.

On another not do you guys think these will sell out quickly and become very hard to get for a while like the original Oasis was?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

avivs said:


> First thought - yey! Bigger screen and lower price!
> Second thought - not including a cover, and the cover doesn't have battery. so the device itself is heavier and it will be almost impossible to read it with one hand. So... What's the point of this design if you can't easily hold it in one hand?
> 
> And the 12 lights instead of 10 is only reasonable considering the biggest screen.
> 
> I will skip this one. They actually made the Kindle itself more expensive and less easy to hold. Great.


I'm not convinced it'll be harder to hold with one hand. Might depend on how big your hands are. I actually mostly use my Oasis sans cover and, based on how my hand fits on it, I feel like the slightly larger size will help. And I don't think the extra weight will be a problem for me.

If I order, it'll be the 8GB with offers and I won't order a cover for now. I'll wait until I see what third party folks come up with in color and pattern.


----------



## Andra

I'm weak.
I can't pass up the larger screen and bigger battery.  And I'm hoping that the little extra size and weight will make it more comfortable for me to read nekkid.  My current Oasis is a little too small and light to be comfortable without the case.  But I still want the 3G option and that forced me into the 32GB.
Happy early birthday to me!!

I am going to wait on the case though.  I'm with Ann - I want to see what 3rd party options are available since the battery is only in the Kindle itself.  I have a sleeve that I can use until I get a case.


----------



## alarsen77

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not convinced it'll be harder to hold with one hand. Might depend on how big your hands are. I actually mostly use my Oasis sans cover and, based on how my hand fits on it, I feel like the slightly larger size will help. And I don't think the extra weight will be a problem for me.
> 
> If I order, it'll be the 8GB with offers and I won't order a cover for now. I'll wait until I see what third party folks come up with in color and pattern.


I think if I order, it will be the 8GB with offers as well and will hold off on the cover for now too.


----------



## astroboy

#TeamIndigo


----------



## northofdivision

Always love that first day back when a new Kindle is announced. Great to see the initial action. That said, yes, preordered, going with the cloth. 32gb seems like overkill then I saw the Audible add and got a smile. 

As always, it seems like Kindle was listening minus their ever aversion to customizable screensavers (thank goddess for screesaver hacks). Regardless, very excited.


----------



## northofdivision

Whoa, and nice touch. USB C charging (if my eyes don't decieve me in the picture). This should make some new device users very happy.


----------



## quadtronix

I am soooooo all over this!!! Saddle Tan, prob 8 GB, with SO, WiFi only!! Can’t wait for the 31st!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

northofdivision said:


> Whoa, and nice touch. USB C charging (if my eyes don't decieve me in the picture). This should make some new device users very happy.


I have no clue what that means, but I better still be able to use all the cables I already have and use to charge my kindles/tablets and my phone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I have no clue what that means, but I better still be able to use all the cables I already have and use to charge my kindles/tablets and my phone.


Yeah . . . I'm going to be annoyed if the cables I have don't work, too. But if I'm reading things right, that shouldn't be a new problem.

BTW, here's a link to the Users Guide: https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/EC9/Kindle+Users+Guide+EN-US.pdf It refereneces "micro USB" which is what current kindles use.


----------



## crebel

Yay for returning to on-device charging and eliminating the charging cover!  Pretty sure I'm in on this one. I think this new version of the Oasis will keep my streak intact of being happy with every other version since the original K1.

Now to figure out if I can adapt an older version Oberon cover ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It looks like you use the audio by pairing with a bluetooth device which could be headphones. Not sure that makes it better than using your cell phone. A lot of cars nowadays (we've been looking) come with a radio system that lets you pair your phone. Wonder if they'd work with the new Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just did a quick read through -- well, maybe more like a skim -- of the Users Guide. It looks like it has a setting to use larger print on menus/home page, etc. which I don't remember as being an option on existing devices.


----------



## John Hopper

I'm really excited for this release, more so than I realistically thought I would ever be. It ticks my main two boxes, a larger screen and more storage. Ideally, I would have preferred a Voyage 2 with these formats, but the Oasis 2 removes some of the key differences between the Oasis and Voyage in terms of battery management and adaptive lighting, which I really like. A wider range of fonts is also welcome.

I have just pre-ordered the 32 GB WiFi/3G model and the merlot leather cover (waterproofing is one thing I am not bothered about). This was an easy decision for me, despite that coming to over £370, given the advantages of this new model. Last year I hesitated a week before ordering the Oasis 1 as I had doubts. Anyway, I will recoup a chunk of the costs by selling my two Voyages. Looking forward to roastesting the new fonts on my Voyages when they are available. Exciting times! 

Sent from my ASUS Chromebook Flip C302 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadtronix

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just did a quick read through -- well, maybe more like a skim -- of the Users Guide. It looks like it has a setting to use larger print on menus/home page, etc. which I don't remember as being an option on existing devices.


I read in an article somewhere that it also has an option for white text on black background for the first time on a kindle and also new adjustability for font boldness and sizes not available on older kindles... not features I'm likely to use or even notice but it's interesting.

I'm getting it for the size mostly. And I'm really liking the design too. That silver back with the tan cover and black front is gonna be great IMO!

The waterproofing will be nice too, just in case...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GSDlady

I ordered the 8GB, wifi, without special offers and a Merlot cover. I still plan to keep my Voyage for taking out of the house because of it's smaller size and more protective cover. I'm just hoping for an evenly lit screen as that is my usual complaint with Kindle devices. I like the new case with the ability to use the Oasis in stand alone position. It's an exciting day in Kindleland!


----------



## quadtronix

Just ordered mine! 8GB/WiFi/Special Offers/Saddle Tan case to go with it... very excited about this!!! Got day of release delivery option too... can’t wait!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShinyTop

I just ordered.  Wanted 3G version and that is only available on 32 gig without offers.  Oh well, wanted the size.  Got the blue fabric cover.  The leather cover on my current Oasis shows too many bumps and bruises.  Wish it had been new charging port but they did not ask me.


----------



## OnOneWheel

Order placed! 8gb / Wi-Fi / no special offers / Indigo cover, release day delivery.


----------



## chele162

Oh, this is such an exciting day! My last Kindle purchase was my trusty Voyage from November 2014. I'm so in need of a new Kindle fix! I was just telling my mom that new Kindles should be coming out and bam, this! I passed on the original Oasis because so many features on my Voyage weren't included on the Oasis. It looks like they took notice this time and added the auto adjusting light and the standing case. Two things that I use daily. I'm so excited to pull the trigger for this one. I told my mom about it over lunch and she said that she'll have to get one now because she can't stand me having a new one and her not.  

I ordered the 32gb, no offers, wifi +3g, saddle cover for myself and 8gb, offers, wifi, merlot cover for my mom. Honestly, I would be happy with 8gb but I really wanted the 3g this time so I had to get the larger storage size. Oh well, I'll have plenty of books with me all the time.  

Can't wait for Halloween this year!


----------



## Atunah

Yay, finally we have a kindle watch again.


----------



## ShinyTop

The cellular connection is now 4G LTE where available, 3G everywhere else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Yay, finally we have a kindle watch again.


Yay!

First person to get their shipping notice: start a thread.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Thank you all. I saw the new Oasis announced on CNN and knew I could find the details here.

Dont need this one, still happy with my Voyage.

With adjustable font sizes, 6 inch screen is just fine for me and I dont need waterproof. Folks that read in the tub will be happy tho!


----------



## crisandria

I really really should not be getting a new kindle, but I could not resist.  I love floating in the pool reading my kindle when I go visit my mom in FL, and using the ziploc bags, or a waterproof bag for it, eventually has it telling me it's going to overheat.  Plus I like the idea that the cover does not contain the battery any longer (I'll deal with a bit heavier kindle) and can stop getting notices that my cover is not attached properly.    

  This 8gb/wifi/special offers/indego cover (although i wanted to get both the indigo and merlot covers, had to cut back somewhere, lol)

can't wait to get it.


----------



## ShinyTop

Pics don't show a power button.  Have to admit I seldom use it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ShinyTop said:


> Pics don't show a power button. Have to admit I seldom use it.


The power button is on the top. See the quick start guide: https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/EC9/Quick+Start+Guide+-+US.pdf


----------



## Jen200

I ordered the 32 gb, 3G version without special offers, charcoal fabric case. I added the 3 year warranty as I don’t plan on buying another one for a while.  I have to decide now which I sell—voyage or oasis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linjeakel

This is the start of what I was worried about when the Oasis first came out. 

I tried it but really didn't like it (mostly because of the shape and the return of the page turn buttons) and sent it back after just a few days, going to back to my Voyage, which I liked much better. But I said at the time that the real concern was that in the future all the new specs would be limited to the Oasis, as the top of the range model, so if you didn't like it you'd get left behind.

Not everyone will want all the new features of course, but that's not the point. Suddenly, the Oasis is the only 7" screen, the only waterproof kindle, the only one with built in Audible, the only one with optional storage sizes etc. The only thing I wouldn't particularly want or need is the waterproofing, but if they bought out a Voyage with the other improvements, I'd be pre-ordering right now.

The only good news is that it seems like the new fonts / bold options are going to be more widely available. Maybe I'll be proven wrong, but I doubt any of these other enhancements will turn up on the lesser models. And having had virtually every model of Kindle going (apart from the the first which wasn't available in the UK) I feel frustrated and disappointed.


----------



## katy32

I want to order it but don't see an option to pay for it over time again.  Maybe I'll get lucky and Amazon will replace my current oasis that doesn't hold a charge with this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There was a 5 payment option when I looked . ... maybe you have to be a Prime member?


----------



## CS

katy32 said:


> I want to order it but don't see an option to pay for it over time again. Maybe I'll get lucky and Amazon will replace my current oasis that doesn't hold a charge with this one.


You should see it here:


----------



## northofdivision

Wow, that inverted text coming to fruition is awesome. Very excited to see how that was implemented. 32gb. Seems only needed if you're an Audiobook and comic person but great to see the option. Added fonts and weights are very very welcome.

Looks great...


----------



## northofdivision

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . I'm going to be annoyed if the cables I have don't work, too. But if I'm reading things right, that shouldn't be a new problem.
> 
> BTW, here's a link to the Users Guide: https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/customerdocumentation/EC9/Kindle+Users+Guide+EN-US.pdf It refereneces "micro USB" which is what current kindles use.


Bummer. Looked like USB-C for a minute (the same plug as all the new Android and Macbooks) but alas no change which is just fine utlimately. Thanks for the catch, Ann


----------



## northofdivision

Jen200 said:


> I ordered the 32 gb, 3G version without special offers, charcoal fabric case. I added the 3 year warranty as I don't plan on buying another one for a while. I have to decide now which I sell-voyage or oasis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 haha. indeed. i ordered the exact same as you and have the same conundrum. Gonna sell the Oasis. want to keep haptic buttons in my Kindle portfolio.


----------



## katy32

CS said:


> You should see it here:


Dang I don't see it on mine. It just has the customize and add to cart option


----------



## northofdivision

avivs said:


> First thought - yey! Bigger screen and lower price!
> Second thought - not including a cover, and the cover doesn't have battery. so the device itself is heavier and it will be almost impossible to read it with one hand. So... What's the point of this design if you can't easily hold it in one hand?
> 
> And the 12 lights instead of 10 is only reasonable considering the biggest screen.


Don't fret too much. 63grams does make a difference but I have the 8" Kobo HD and it's really easy to hold. The geometry should make that hold true one handed even more with the Kindle.

The 32gb is mostly for accommodating the Audible and Comic stuff that they're pushing more of. But power to you if you can even get close to filling that with books. That's an incredible library you must have. Good stuff.

I will skip this one. They actually made the Kindle itself more expensive and less easy to hold. Great.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I need this like I need a hole in the head. I have no real gripes about my Oasis, and like the light weight and smaller size. I’m also reading a lot less this past year. But I’m still tempted! I will think about it, but probably won’t bite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

katy32 said:


> Dang I don't see it on mine. It just has the customize and add to cart option


If I get the new one, I think that's what I'll do, too. Amazon will give $100 for it. May see if I can get closer to $175 elsewhere since it cost me around $350. OR, I'll sell the hubster's basic kindle and let him use my older Oasis. Keep my Voyage for me. Or . . . . .who knows . . . . maybe we'll just end up with 4 kindles in the house.  



northofdivision said:


> haha. indeed. i ordered the exact same as you and have the same conundrum. Gonna sell the Oasis. want to keep haptic buttons in my Kindle portfolio.


Weird. You're in the US right? Are you a Prime member?

BTW, here's a link to a review on Engadget: https://www.engadget.com/2017/10/11/amazon-new-kindle-oasis/ I'm looking for a picture with some of the alternate font options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's what it looks like with white on black text, from Engadget:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Links to various tech site reviews:

ArsTechnica: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/amazon-finally-makes-a-waterproof-kindle-with-the-new-kindle-oasis/

TechRadar: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/amazon-kindle-oasis-2017

c|net: https://www.cnet.com/news/new-kindle-oasis-is-the-ultimate-amazon-e-reader/


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's what it looks like with white on black text, from Engadget:


Oh crud I like reading with the black background but I need another kindle like a hole on the head. That said my voyage is pretty done for. So maybe...in the new yr once I see reviews and get my gift card balance built up again. Doesn't help that I love the blue fabric cover either dang it&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## etexlady

Like most others it's "need" vs "want".  I certainly do not need a new Kindle as I bought the Oasis just barely over a year ago.  I like the Oasis.  Love the page turning buttons.  I have no interest in it being waterproof.  I just bought a new Chromebook last week.  I bought a new iPad Pro a few months ago.  I'll probably upgrade to the iPhone X in a few weeks.  But the New Oasis is new and shiny and I want one.  Maybe I'll buy a new one for me and give my lightly used original Oasis to my niece for one of her Christmas gifts.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mistyd107 said:


> Oh crud I like reading with the black background but I need another kindle like a hole on the head. That said my voyage is pretty done for. So maybe...in the new yr once I see reviews and get my gift card balance built up again. Doesn't help that I love the blue fabric cover either dang it&#128514;&#128514;


I admit I like the look of that white on black better than I thought I would . . .


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> I admit I like the look of that white on black better than I thought I would . . .


That's what I use in the kindle app on my phone and iPad. Once I tried it I never went back to normal.


----------



## Atunah

For those wondering what it can hold, from the product page.



> 8 GB holds thousands of books or over 35 Audible audiobooks; 32 GB holds thousands of books or over 160 Audible audiobooks; Audible audiobook capacity based on average Audible audiobook size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, logically, if 8GB holds thousands of books, 32 GB holds 4 times thousands of books.  O.K. maybe not quite -- part of it is taken up by the system either way. Which is probably why the 32 GB audio total is a bit more than 4 times the 8 GB amount.

Sorry . . . . . probably no one really wants the math.


----------



## Leslie

This may be the first Kindle since the original that I will pass on. I bought the first Oasis and really wasn't that thrilled with it, plus I have had charging cover issues (I know the new one doesn't have the charging cover). The CNET article says the original Oasis will have the Audible/book capability through a software upgrade and that is really the only change I am interested in. I don't care about waterproof and not interested in the bigger size.

So sad....would've loved to be on a kindle watch but just can't justify the expense (and I have enough points to get one free, but I would rather save them).

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> Dang I don't see it on mine. It just has the customize and add to cart option


When I was browsing, the pay over time option wasn't available for one of the combos I looked at, but I don't remember which one. But it said, somewhere on the screen, that "pay over time isn't available for this option," or words to that effect.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mistyd107 said:


> Oh crud I like reading with the black background but I need another kindle like a hole on the head. That said my voyage is pretty done for. So maybe...in the new yr once I see reviews and get my gift card balance built up again. Doesn't help that I love the blue fabric cover either dang it&#128514;&#128514;


I love the sepia tone offered on my Kindle Fire tablets. I wouldnt mind having that on my Voyage.


----------



## emathieu

Well, I certainly don’t need another Kindle - I actually have both my Voyage and my Oasis with me currently on a business trip (I didn’t realize they were both in my laptop bag).

But...  I still just ordered a 32GB 3G without SO.  I’m so weak every time a new Kindle is released.


----------



## mlewis78

I like the sound of this and may end up buying. I don't need one though. I did not buy the original Oasis. I didn't see any mention in this thread of the special edition of Kindle Chronicles podcast by Len Edgerly. Since I am not an early riser, I only found out about the new Oasis this after when I listened to Len Edgerly's podcast.

http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/


----------



## NightReader

> Deciding whether I need 32GB. My Paperwhite 2 couldn't exactly handle it when I had too many books on there. Nothing convinces me that Amazon will be able to handle 32GB of books well.


That is something I was wondering about. Organization is (in my opinion) one of the Kindle's weakest points. If there were 32 GB of books, would it lock up trying to index? And, more importantly, would it be such an unorganized jungle of books that you wouldn't be able to find anything?

If the old Amazon estimate was true, and you could store 6,000 books in 8 GBs, then, it would be 24,000 books in 32 GBs. That would be insanely more than I would ever need. On the other hand, if I got into Audibles, I guess they would take up more space. Still, right now, I can't see why I would go with more than 8 GB.

What am I saying? I don't need one of these! I love my original Oasis. We are happy together. I mustn't look at the pretty shiny new thing.


----------



## tsemple

The font stuff (more sizes and weights) and reversed white/black features will be coming via update for Kindle Paperwhite gen 6 (‘PW2’) and later Kindles (PW g7, Voyage, Kindle 8gen, Oasis 1). And Audible to the Kindle 8gen (it also has bluetooth).

Oasis 2 has a newer graphics chip so page turns are faster and I imagine image-laden content (PDFs comics etc) will perform better as well.

I would like to see Plain Old TTS. VoiceView is great for those who need it, but otherwise it makes navigation less efficient and turns off a number of features, if all you want is to have it read to you. Perhaps Audible feature will generate more interest and requests for TTS as well.


----------



## CS

NightReader said:


> That is something I was wondering about. Organization is (in my opinion) one of the Kindle's weakest points. If there were 32 GB of books, would it lock up trying to index? And, more importantly, would it be such an unorganized jungle of books that you wouldn't be able to find anything?
> 
> If the old Amazon estimate was true, and you could store 6,000 books in 8 GBs, then, it would be 24,000 books in 32 GBs. That would be insanely more than I would ever need. On the other hand, if I got into Audibles, I guess they would take up more space. Still, right now, I can't see why I would go with more than 8 GB.


Good point, especially since I can easily see Amazon abandoning 32GB storage after a generation or two. If I had the previous Oasis, I doubt I'd upgrade - but I have an aging Paperwhite 2 that's now five years old and has already crashed on me twice.

With that said, I ordered an Oasis (8GB, even though part of me still wants 32GB so I never have to erase anything) and cancelled immediately. The cart and checkout said Oct. 31, but after I ordered, the date changed to Nov. 6th. I took that as a sign to hold off, even though I don't want the thing delivered on Halloween in the first place (too much can go wrong if it arrives later in the evening). I'll wait for other people's impressions first. I expect the Oasis to sell out before launch, but there's no way Amazon won't make more of these for Christmas IMO.



tsemple said:


> The font stuff (more sizes and weights) and reversed white/black features will be coming via update for *Kindle Paperwhite gen 6 ('PW2')* and later Kindles (PW g7, Voyage, Kindle 8gen, Oasis 1). And Audible to the Kindle 8gen (it also has bluetooth).


Another reason for me to wait. I can see some of the new features on my old PW2 and decide if I like them enough to upgrade to the premium Oasis 2 model.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

How does the 5 monthly payments work? Do I need a credit card for this? Or will this work with Debit as well? I'm a Prime member...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I used it for my Kindle Fire 8 a yr ago and used a debit card.


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger

Ann in Arlington said:


> I now have to decide if I should sell back one of my 3 kindles and buy the new one.


Hi - I'm pretty new around here, but this caught my eye....can you do a trade-in? I have a Paperwhite that's still pretty new, but I'm interested in the new Oasis. Also, the website mentions that it comes with special offers - does it come without offers as well?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Book Cottage Blogger said:


> Hi - I'm pretty new around here, but this caught my eye....can you do a trade-in? I have a Paperwhite that's still pretty new, but I'm interested in the new Oasis.


Yes. Keep in mind, you don't send them one kindle and they send you one back. But if you go to Amazon and search for "Amazon trade in", you'll get a page where you can link to their trade in site. It'll show you items you've purchased and can return for cash and tells you how much they are worth in like new condition. You can scroll down a bit as well and there's a place to search for other items you can trade in -- things you didn't even buy from Amazon.

Currently, they'll give $100 for an original Oasis, $65 for a Voyage or PW, and $20 for a basic Kindle. Keep in mind these are all relatively new models. Older PWs or basic kindles might be less. I'm getting $10 for a Keyboard or Touch model, $20 for the basic with no keyboard and non-touch screen.

Also, note that this is the _top price_. If they decide the thing isn't in good enough condition, they may give you less. When you initiate the trade in, you tell them whether you want to just take what they offer or send the device back to you. In my experience, with Kindle, unless there are obvious scratches on the casing, they give a pretty good price. If the thing won't hold a charge or the screen is cracked, obviously, it'll be less. They ask you those questions up front.



> Also, the website mentions that it comes with special offers - does it come without offers as well?


Yes. If you go to the sales page and click 'configure and buy' it'll give your options and the prices.


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger

That's awesome!  Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Atunah

Here is a CNET youtube review. They go through some of the settings, just have to be quick as they moving fast.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qffCVvuNRd8


----------



## etexlady

As I usually do regarding big purchases, I waited a day before making up my mind about buying the New Oasis.  I decided I had to have one.  I ordered the bundle that included the leather cover and the "essential" power plug which saved me a few dollars since I typically buy a cover anyway.  I was intrigued that the leather cover attaches magnetically like the Apple iPad covers.  Estimated delivery on November 6th.


----------



## Atunah

Should we start a separate thread for those that ordered? Yep, me too.  

Ann, Betsy, could you put the Oasis links in the first post in this thread? I had to scroll a bit to find them. Make it easier for folks to use the KB links. 

O7-wifi-offers gave me a November 6th date. But then I noticed that is a Monday and spend the 3.99 for one day, which then comes on Friday 3rd. I been there before where I didn't spring it and then had to sit all weekend to wait while grumbling why I didn't use one day ship.  

I always get the devices with offers and then turn them off later.


----------



## rallykid

I am hoping to see a paperwhite refresh as well. I am still rocking my kindle keyboard but it is starting to get a little overworked and having issues. The oasis is nice but is has too many cons to go with the pros. The big one being price. I don’t feel bad about throwing a $120 Kindle in my backpack or tailbag on my motorcycle. At the Oasis price I would be too worried about killing it. The waterproofing would be nice for camping trips but not a necessity, the larger screen is actually a con to me as space is at a premium on the bike as well as backpacking. I like the page turn buttons. The actual physical design I am not in love with. Hopefully we will see something soon. I do like the larger storage options but 8gb is more than enough for my needs as I don’t do audiobooks or comics.


----------



## northofdivision

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I love the sepia tone offered on my Kindle Fire tablets. I wouldnt mind having that on my Voyage.


Lursa,

You might want to take a look at the 8" Kobo HD. That one has control of the light shade from white to orange. It allow you to toggle between brightness and light tone. It replicates the Fire HD night mode pretty amazingly in a E-reader format. Amazon will surely implement it eventually.


----------



## Andra

It also looks like they are doing a trade-in promotion where you get the trade-in value plus $20 to use towards a new Kindle.
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_2?_encoding=UTF8&ie=UTF8&node=10825010011&ref=ods_tradein_ereader_ilm_desktop_35&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=detail-ilm&pf_rd_r=38A51TPN73R6YX3NKGXZ&pf_rd_r=38A51TPN73R6YX3NKGXZ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=5bc51682-6f95-4b35-884e-ff49d97d2de1&pf_rd_p=5bc51682-6f95-4b35-884e-ff49d97d2de1&pf_rd_i=B06XD5YCKX


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> Should we start a separate thread for those that ordered? Yep, me too.
> 
> Ann, Betsy, could you put the Oasis links in the first post in this thread? I had to scroll a bit to find them. Make it easier for folks to use the KB links.
> 
> O7-wifi-offers gave me a November 6th date. But then I noticed that is a Monday and spend the 3.99 for one day, which then comes on Friday 3rd. I been there before where I didn't spring it and then had to sit all weekend to wait while grumbling why I didn't use one day ship.
> 
> I always get the devices with offers and then turn them off later.


Amazon is kind of taking the fun out of delivery watch by guaranteeing delivery on release day. The nerve of them giving such an awesome guarantee. Ann or Atunah, do you recall them doing this on previous models? I don't but am definitely not complaining.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

northofdivision said:


> Lursa,
> 
> You might want to take a look at the 8" Kobo HD. That one has control of the light shade from white to orange. It allow you to toggle between brightness and light tone. It replicates the Fire HD night mode pretty amazingly in a E-reader format. Amazon will surely implement it eventually.


Thank you but I'm probably not going to change platforms.

OTOH, it helps to know...would my entire Kindle library (almost all Amazon purchases) move easily to Kobo?


----------



## northofdivision

Quick thoughts: 

-In a bit of marketing genius, that bluetooth addition and no headphone jack is seemingly going to open up a brand new Amazon Bluetooth Headset product that 1000's will buy.

-12 LEDs vs 10 LEDS for the light complainers (hand raised) could make a big difference

-Horribly excited for the Font weight (bold) slider. That is just awesome. Been writing to Amazon for 7 years about it. Always impressed with Bezos implementing and can't help but think engineering and design team read these boards

-Never knew about the payment plan a few of you are talking about. Pretty great. As for the trade in, I've always sold via Ebay and have made between 20-40 more than trade in on all the previous models i've sold K4, P2, Voyage

-Thank you to those of you who noted that the original Oasis has built in bluetooth they're gonna unleash in a future software update. That's phenomenal


----------



## northofdivision

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Thank you but I'm probably not going to change platforms.
> 
> OTOH, it helps to know...would my entire Kindle library (almost all Amazon purchases) move easily to Kobo?


Haha. I know. Amazon has us good. The transfer process is easy with Calibre but most of us are very unlikely to move platforms. If/when you get a chance though, get your hands on one and play with the lighting scheme. You'll be impresssed.


----------



## avivs

tsemple said:


> The font stuff (more sizes and weights) and reversed white/black features will be coming via update for Kindle Paperwhite gen 6 ('PW2') and later Kindles (PW g7, Voyage, Kindle 8gen, Oasis 1).


What makes you say that the older Kindles will get the White/Black screen feature? I didn't read anything about that, only about the font sizes and the audio thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

northofdivision said:


> Amazon is kind of taking the fun out of delivery watch by guaranteeing delivery on release day. The nerve of them giving such an awesome guarantee. Ann or Atunah, do you recall them doing this on previous models? I don't but am definitely not complaining.


It's usually been the case that Prime members get release day delivery. I actually even got my 3rd gen kindle (later called keyboard) the day BEFORE release day -- but I think that might have been a UPS mistake. Non prime members probably will have it shipped on that day unless they've paid for faster shipping.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

avivs said:


> What makes you say that the older Kindles will get the White/Black screen feature? I didn't read anything about that, only about the font sizes and the audio thing.


It's not clear, but I suspect not.

It is just a software fix but it might need a faster processor to do that.

My understanding is that:

All newer kindles will get the font stuff.
Existing Oasis and most recent basic kindle will get audio.
Only the Oasis2 will have the 'night mode' white on black option.


----------



## Atunah

I have prime and I am not getting release day shipping. That would be Oct 31st, right? My normal prime shipping is listed as  November 6th, but I paid for one day to the 3rd. So as more orders are coming in, there probably will be some delays in shipping for later batches. 

The inverted black/white is only for the new Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I have prime and I am not getting release day shipping. That would be Oct 31st, right? My normal prime shipping is listed as November 6th, but I paid for one day to the 3rd. So as more orders are coming in, there probably will be some delays in shipping for later batches.
> 
> The inverted black/white is only for the new Oasis.


Yeah, that's what's happened with the last few releases. Really early orderers get release day delivery. But if you delay even a day -- sometimes only a few hours -- you end up with a later delivery day.


----------



## derek87

anyone else out there wondering about the weight of the new model compared with the first generation one?

i have long been considering the 1st generation Oasis due to its light weight and my habit of lying on my back in bed and reading. i usually read with my naked PW3 in one hand it gets tiring...

i guess i'll have to wait and see what this new one looks like in person or from reviews before making a decision...


----------



## northofdivision

derek87 said:


> anyone else out there wondering about the weight of the new model compared with the first generation one?
> 
> i have long been considering the 1st generation Oasis due to its light weight and my habit of lying on my back in bed and reading. i usually read with my naked PW3 in one hand it gets tiring...
> 
> i guess i'll have to wait and see what this new one looks like in person or from reviews before making a decision...


63 grams difference b/t Oasis and New Oasis. If it were a different geometry/shape, I think you'd notice the weight more. At 50grams between other e-readers I can definitely feel the difference and am effected. A good comparison is the difference in weight from the Kindle 3 and Kindle 4. Hopeful with the angles of the Oasis, it won't be too much of a big deal.


----------



## tsemple

Yes I did not remember press release details correctly: it does not say Inverse Black & White would come to other devices. But it _should_! It does not seem there should be a hardware dependency - but it could be so (Oasis 2 has a more powerful graphics chip which might make such a feature more efficient to implement).

The new Display Size and Invert Black & White features appear in the Accessibility section of Settings on Oasis 2. I updated my Voyage and Kindle (8th gen) this morning and checked the menu, neither had the Invert feature. I am still holding out hope though. The new font settings are nice to have. I like the smaller fonts and bumping the bold to +1 makes them a little easier to read.

Interestingly the press release states that Audible feature will be coming to Kindle (8th gen) and Oasis 1 in coming months. I remember that Oasis 1 teardown revealed that it had Bluetooth capability, but it has never been enabled. VoiceView works on Oasis 1 (via audio dongle) but is not officially supported. I am guessing that the update will enable Bluetooth and that dongle will no longer be required (and maybe not even functional) for VoiceView, while enabling Audible feature as well.


----------



## DD

So, let me be sure I understand...they’ve done away with the charging cover and you can use any cover you like?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DD said:


> So, let me be sure I understand...they've done away with the charging cover and you can use any cover you like?


They still have a magnetic snap on type of cover, but the cover does not have any battery component. The battery in the unit is larger to make up for that.

So far the only covers showing as available are by Amazon -- 3 color choices in leather and 3 in fabric.

I expect third party covers will be available in the next couple of months.


----------



## MagicalWingLT

Andra said:


> It also looks like they are doing a trade-in promotion where you get the trade-in value plus $20 to use towards a new Kindle.
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_2?_encoding=UTF8&ie=UTF8&node=10825010011&ref=ods_tradein_ereader_ilm_desktop_35&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=detail-ilm&pf_rd_r=38A51TPN73R6YX3NKGXZ&pf_rd_r=38A51TPN73R6YX3NKGXZ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=5bc51682-6f95-4b35-884e-ff49d97d2de1&pf_rd_p=5bc51682-6f95-4b35-884e-ff49d97d2de1&pf_rd_i=B06XD5YCKX


So that would be like $40.00 off for a new Kindle then? I had done this last year and bought the Voyage. I still have a old Kindle 3 that I could trade in... Do they say how long they are doing this for?


----------



## JRTomlin

I do not accept the Terms of Service which were instituted without notification. I do not consent to VerticalScope reproducing content I posted on this forum in any newsletter, website, or another forum. I've requested account deletion; however, the owners of this forum REFUSE to delete my content. Further, I repudiate any association with ads that are sexist, racist, and demeaning to women which are now appearing on this site.


----------



## mwvickers

I really like this one!  I had two bad experiences with the first Oasis.  I am hoping this one will be better. 

I also like the cloth cover.  I would like the indigo, but I'm afraid it could have a slightly purplish tint to it when it arrives.  The picture looks very blue, though.  I know the merlot seemed to have a different shade in person than what people saw online.  

Thoughts?


----------



## rlkubi

I just chatted with Amazon rep and I was told that the first Oasis will get the black/white upgrade.  He couldn't give me a date.


----------



## avivs

rlkubi said:


> I just chatted with Amazon rep and I was told that the first Oasis will get the black/white upgrade. He couldn't give me a date.


Amazing news! Now I really have no need to upgrade


----------



## avivs

The side bezel of the new kindle, where the buttons are, is hugh. Why so big? And the buttons seems to be too much to the side, instead of being in the center of the bezel.

https://youtu.be/LKUxb0luQEk


----------



## mlewis78

I just pre-ordered the 8GB Wi-Fi only (with offers) and charcoal fabric cover. Thank goodness I had some points, almost $63 worth. Estimated date is November 6th.  2-day shipping. Thanks to enablers here and Len Edgerly!

Now I see that the cover is coming Oct. 31st -- 7 days before the Oasis 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MagicalWingLT said:


> So that would be like $40.00 off for a new Kindle then? I had done this last year and bought the Voyage. I still have a old Kindle 3 that I could trade in... Do they say how long they are doing this for?


It would mean you get what you get for the trade in as a gift card you can use on anything PLUS $20 that you have to spend on a new kindle.


----------



## rlkubi

the problem is i would have to order and get the new Oasis before sending my first Oasis.  I need a kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rlkubi said:


> the problem is i would have to order and get the new Oasis before sending my first Oasis. I need a kindle.


Generally, when you do a trade in, they give you a price, send you a label by email that you can print and use on the package, and then you have 30 days to mail it. Do you could order the new one now and send the old one back when you get the new one.

That said, they won't give you the gift credit until they get the old one and confirm the condition and all. If you order first, and then do a trade in, I think they'd apply $20 to the one you just ordered, especially if it's not delivered yet, but you'd have to probably call and ask them to do so once the trade in is received/processed.

All THAT said: a second, back up kindle is never a bad thing, if you can afford it.


----------



## rlkubi

I can afford it but i don't need two. Lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

rlkubi said:


> I can afford it but i don't need two. Lol


You have a phone, or tablet? Maybe that could fill in in the mean time.

Or order and don't do the trade in until after the new one comes. You may then never use the $20 for a new kindle -- or you may use it on one you buy for someone as a gift. The old Oasis is worth $100 last I checked. Or, you might get more selling it direct to someone.


----------



## crisandria

Now the "fun" part,  organizing the content of my current kindle so that I can quickly get the new Kindle Oasis setup when it gets here.  I have a combination of stuff purchased from Amazon, a slew of samples (some so old that the book are no longer available, as well as sent before they started keep samples in the cloud), some personal content sent thru Amazon, and some side loaded.  

  This is the one aspect I definitely dislike about getting a new kindle, there has to be an easier way to transfer content between kindles.


----------



## northofdivision

avivs said:


> The side bezel of the new kindle, where the buttons are, is hugh. Why so big? And the buttons seems to be too much to the side, instead of being in the center of the bezel.
> 
> https://youtu.be/LKUxb0luQEk


Agreed. They needed a way to house the big battery since it's no longer on the case.


----------



## ShinyTop

The button placement looks good to me.  Not often, but occasionally with the current Oasis when I had my thumb lightly on the page turn button it would touch the screen and turn several pages before I realized it.  This new placement appears same distance from edge of device but a tad further from the screen so less likely to accidentally touch.


----------



## Atunah

I prefer the buttons closer to the edge. It makes it much easier for me to just rest a thumb there. Its the whole reason I don't like reading on an all touch screen kindle like the paperwhite. Where i have to turn my thumb in so far. I always loved the buttons on the K3 and the basic/button kindle for that reason. But the current Oasis is quite good and I expect the new one to be also. The bezel, I like it bigger. On my Voyage, I have a hard time holding it, without changing pages when the side of my thumb touches the screen. I have small hands and its hard to hold it with the right balance and keep the thumb so far over. I can't get a grip. Its why I like this design already, with the wedge and the buttons where they are. 
Of course I have to try this larger device to see, but since one can reverse the buttons to back and forward, I am sure I can make either of them work for paging.


----------



## alarsen77

Ann in Arlington said:


> It would mean you get what you get for the trade in as a gift card you can use on anything PLUS $20 that you have to spend on a new kindle.


I see so many people on here talking about points. What are these points and how do you get/earn them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

alarsen77 said:


> I see so many people on here talking about points. What are these points and how do you get/earn them?


They might just mean gift card credit.

But you also can earn points from the Amazon Visa card or the Amazon store card and then apply those points to purchases on Amazon. You can also apply them to the balance on your credit card or just have them send you a check. But if you just let them accumulate, you can rack up a fair bit that you can then use to get a nice discount on a larger purchase at Amazon.


----------



## Atunah

I get points from my Amazon CC and from my CapitalOne card. I save those up usually for kindle stuff. The Amazon CC, those are right there in the checkout, for my other one I do eraser. So I buy something on that card, like the Oasis,  then I use points to erase that purchase. Or I can purchase a mailed in gift card and apply that to my account. 

I bought my first Oasis with those points also.


----------



## alarsen77

Ann in Arlington said:


> They might just mean gift card credit.
> 
> But you also can earn points from the Amazon Visa card or the Amazon store card and then apply those points to purchases on Amazon. You can also apply them to the balance on your credit card or just have them send you a check. But if you just let them accumulate, you can rack up a fair bit that you can then use to get a nice discount on a larger purchase at Amazon.


Ah ok, I wasn't sure if there was some special Kindle point building system that I wasn't aware of.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> They might just mean gift card credit.
> 
> But you also can earn points from the Amazon Visa card or the Amazon store card and then apply those points to purchases on Amazon. You can also apply them to the balance on your credit card or just have them send you a check. But if you just let them accumulate, you can rack up a fair bit that you can then use to get a nice discount on a larger purchase at Amazon.


Amazon store card just made the switch to points being applied toward Purchasing. Is this done during checkout? Also. I saw someone say that trade in's usually have 30 days to mail kindle. I wonder if that changed recently as well. I did a trade in yesterday and the email said I had until the 19th to get my voyage to ups


----------



## mistyd107

alarsen77 said:


> Ah ok, I wasn't sure if there was some special Kindle point building system that I wasn't aware of.


I could totally get behind that perk


----------



## Atunah

The more you read, the more points you get?


----------



## alarsen77

mistyd107 said:


> I could totally get behind that perk





Atunah said:


> The more you read, the more points you get?


Maybe we should suggest it to Amazon?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

I just looked in my content and devices and as device name for the new Oasis they have in there "Dummy String". What the heck lol. All the other devices have their proper names, Oasis, Voyage, Kindle keyboard, etc.


----------



## drafter69

I decided to spring for this new model. I like that the page is larger and especially like that is ready for Audible Books.  The waterproof part is not important to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mistyd107 said:


> Also. I saw someone say that trade in's usually have 30 days to mail kindle. I wonder if that changed recently as well. I did a trade in yesterday and the email said I had until the 19th to get my voyage to ups


I thought it was 30 days -- I'm pretty sure that has been the case when you're returning one under warranty and they've shipped the replacement right away. If they don't get it back within 30 days, they charge you for the new one.

But it's been a while since I did a trade in, so it could be less. In fact, now that I think about it, it makes sense that it would be. The price the offer is only good for a limited time.

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I just looked in my content and devices and as device name for the new Oasis they have in there "Dummy String". What the heck lol. All the other devices have their proper names, Oasis, Voyage, Kindle keyboard, etc.


The device name for me is "Ann's 6th Kindle" . . . but as to the type of device, it's called "Dummy String". Which is probably not a good choice to actually market it as.  

I was able to change the name.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> The device name for me is "Ann's 6th Kindle" . . . but as to the type of device, it's called "Dummy String". Which is probably not a good choice to actually market it as.
> 
> I was able to change the name.


I never change the name until I can look at them. Then I know what to call them.


----------



## mistyd107

Ann in Arlington said:


> I thought it was 30 days -- I'm pretty sure that has been the case when you're returning one under warranty and they've shipped the replacement right away. If they don't get it back within 30 days, they charge you for the new one.
> 
> But it's been a while since I did a trade in, so it could be less. In fact, now that I think about it, it makes sense that it would be. The price the offer is only good for a limited time.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.


No worries I was just curious and thinking at a keyboard


----------



## cagnes

I want! Though, I don't need, since I got the version 1 Oasis about a year ago, so I think I'll wait. Or.... I can trade in my Oasis and my voyage and apply my Discover Card cash back and it wouldn't cost me anything out of pocket. Humm.... decisions, decisions! 

Want to mention that if you use Ebates, you can currently earn 3% cash back on Kindle E-readers. Another thing for the plus column!


----------



## Lizzarddance

A few months back I posted about how I wish the Kindle had a bigger screen and most pretty much poo poo-ed it and said it would never happen. HA! I knew it would happen eventually since the Kobo release. I'm trading in my Oasis and should get $100 plus $20. I just can't decide if I want the 3G or not. I also have an additional $20 from the last Kindle I traded in. I wonder if they would combine that with this trade in?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I just pre-ordered the 32GB with s/o and it shows it will arrive on release day. 

I am going to wait to get a cover for it. I'm hoping there will be a pink 3rd party cover available. Although I've found I like reading on the Voyage with just a handstrap attached, so maybe I won't even need an O2 cover. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kschles

I am totally pathetic. I have an Oasis that I love. I’ve often thought that there really isn’t any way to improve the Oasis. And yet...I don’t really care about audible books or the device being waterproof. But that 30% larger screen really is appealing. Also like the aluminum construction. At first I ordered an 8GB model without SO. Since that wouldn’t ship until Nov 13, I changed the order to a 32GB model; which will ship on Oct 31. Like I said, I’m totally pathetic.


----------



## Atunah

kschles said:


> I am totally pathetic. I have an Oasis that I love. I've often thought that there really isn't any way to improve the Oasis. And yet...I don't really care about audible books or the device being waterproof. But that 30% larger screen really is appealing. Also like the aluminum construction. At first I ordered an 8GB model without SO. Since that wouldn't ship until Nov 13, I changed the order to a 32GB model; which will ship on Oct 31. Like I said, I'm totally pathetic.


You think you are pathetic? After I read your post I thought, hmmm, should I cancel my 8GB Oasis order that gets her on the 3rd of November and get the 32G so i can have it in the first wave? Really? I don't need 32G. I have almost 2 GB space available on my Oasis and I have over 400 books in it right now. So 8 is plenty for me. Since I don't really do audio books and if I did, it would be one at a time and I believe there is space to have those books and a couple of audio books if needed.

I am trying to talk myself out of getting the 32G basically, just so I can get it 3 days sooner.

Sigh. I rather use the money saved on storage on a cover down the line, once I know what the leathers are like and if they are suede type or not. Otherwise I'll get a fabric one.


----------



## ShinyTop

You think you are pathetic.  I ordered the cellular model even though it was 32 gig which I don't need.  Then I ordered the blue cover.  Then I saw pictures of the covers and saw that the charcoal was more gray than black so I ordered that planning on cancelling the blue cover.  Then I thought I could change covers when I want and let them both stand.  That's pathetic.


----------



## kschles

ShinyTop said:


> You think you are pathetic. I ordered the cellular model even though it was 32 gig which I don't need. Then I ordered the blue cover. Then I saw pictures of the covers and saw that the charcoal was more gray than black so I ordered that planning on cancelling the blue cover. Then I thought I could change covers when I want and let them both stand. pathetic That's pathetic.


I ordered a blue fabric cover which I think I'll like. Currently have a merlot cover which I also like. Reserving the option of ordering one of the leather covers. I think we're all pathetic....and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee, I'm beginning to feel pretty good about myself. 

I don't NEED another kindle and wasn't in love with the original Oasis like a lot of you, though I do like it. I also don't have any real interest in either the audible or waterproof aspect. And most of the software improvements have come already to my current Voyage and Oasis -- both of which, again, I am still more than satisfied with.

So when I ordered one, I thought *I* was pretty pathetic 

But I contented myself with ordering 8GB WiFi only with special offers and have held off ordering a cover at all.  So, yeah, I'm not doing too badly.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gee, I'm beginning to feel pretty good about myself.
> 
> I don't NEED another kindle and wasn't in love with the original Oasis like a lot of you, though I do like it. I also don't have any real interest in either the audible or waterproof aspect. And most of the software improvements have come already to my current Voyage and Oasis -- both of which, again, I am still more than satisfied with.
> 
> So when I ordered one, I thought *I* was pretty pathetic
> 
> But I contented myself with ordering 8GB WiFi only with special offers and have held off ordering a cover at all.  So, yeah, I'm not doing too badly.


We are pathetic twins. I ordered the same model and no cover for now.


----------



## John Hopper

kschles said:


> I ordered a blue fabric cover which I think I'll like. Currently have a merlot cover which I also like. Reserving the option of ordering one of the leather covers. I think we're all pathetic....and I wouldn't have it any other way.


Almost by definition we on this Forum are the biggest fans of the Kindle e-reading experience. So naturally most of us prioritise spending on the best of the range. I prefer the Voyage format to the Oasis but ordered the new Oasis without hesitation as the bigger screen and storage were my top two priorities for a new Kindle.

So let's not be too hard on ourselves, eh? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TromboneAl

The bigger screen for my old eyes is the excuse I'm going to use, but:

will it fit in my pocket?

My PW is always in my pocket when I go to town.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## northofdivision

TromboneAl said:


> The bigger screen for my old eyes is the excuse I'm going to use, but:
> 
> will it fit in my pocket?
> 
> My PW is always in my pocket when I go to town.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


The Nexus 7 you're using is probably a pretty good barometer for pockets of yours. Interior of a blazer jacket, yes. Back of jeans, not the greatest, jean jacket interior, yes. jean jacket exterior pockets, no. Beyond 6", pocket luxury goes down the drain. The 5" Sony PRS 350 is still a legend in a fit-in-pocket category.


----------



## TromboneAl

northofdivision said:


> The Nexus 7 you're using is probably a pretty good barometer for pockets of yours. Interior of a blazer jacket, yes. Back of jeans, not the greatest, jean jacket interior, yes. jean jacket exterior pockets, no. Beyond 6", pocket luxury goes down the drain. The 5" Sony PRS 350 is still a legend in a fit-in-pocket category.


Right. I had a no-longer-used leatherish case for my Nexus 7, and I cut it down so it fits my Paperwhite. Here it is:










That fits perfectly in my pocket.










(I had to crop that photo so I wouldn't pull an Anthony Weiner.)

In the case, it's 5.5" x 7.1". 

Just checked, and Oasis 2 is 6" x 5.6". So, it may fit.


----------



## Atunah

Wow, man pockets are big. I can barely get my small wallet in there. And its a small man type wallet. I cannot get my phone it any of my pockets. Its a 5.5 inch. I could barely get my 4.5 moto in it. And then I wouldn't be able to move and walk like a stick.


----------



## northofdivision

haha. that's great. I have the exact same sleeve for my old Nexus 7. well done. that oasis will surely fit but it's gonna stick out even more  appreciate your ingenuity, TromboneAL


----------



## GSDlady

I'll probably continue to use my Voyage on the go so I won't have to worry about size and scratches and enjoy reading on that big new screen at home - at least for awhile until the newness factor is over.


----------



## patrickt

My preferred Kindle is the Paperwhite in an Amazon Paperwhite case. I have two Paperwhites and a red case and a brown case. They fit in my pants pocket, the lower pocket on my Guayabera shirt. It usually travels in the most convenient pocket with a zipper in my daypack. i also carry a power bank in my daypack...just in case. I can top off both my Paperwhites and my phone if I need to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gee, I'm beginning to feel pretty good about myself.
> 
> I don't NEED another kindle and wasn't in love with the original Oasis like a lot of you, though I do like it. I also don't have any real interest in either the audible or waterproof aspect. And most of the software improvements have come already to my current Voyage and Oasis -- both of which, again, I am still more than satisfied with.
> 
> So when I ordered one, I thought *I* was pretty pathetic
> 
> But I contented myself with ordering 8GB WiFi only with special offers and have held off ordering a cover at all.  So, yeah, I'm not doing too badly.


Love my Oasis, and not sure about the bigger size...so I'll wait until I see Ann's. Plus I need to update my website and get my sewing machine serviced....


----------



## Sedatedlife

Looks like i am getting a new Christmas gift i listen to alot of audio books as well as read so the 32 gig model is for me. Does anyone know if Audio books will be able to download on the cellular connection?


----------



## Mistfrog

I think I may, possibly, have just escaped the "pathetic" label, purely because my three-year-old Voyage won't recharge any more (I'm pretty sure the USB slot is kaput) and for that Amazon gave me a 15 per cent discount on a new one. When I looked, the Voyage is marked as out of stock and there's no indication it's going to come back in stock. The new Oasis therefore looked pretty compelling. They won't ship the leather cases to Australia, so I'll wait to see what else comes out. The fabric ones do look pretty good, I think.


----------



## Atunah

Mistfrog said:


> I think I may, possibly, have just escaped the "pathetic" label, purely because my three-year-old Voyage won't recharge any more (I'm pretty sure the USB slot is kaput) and for that Amazon gave me a 15 per cent discount on a new one. When I looked, the Voyage is marked as out of stock and there's no indication it's going to come back in stock. The new Oasis therefore looked pretty compelling. They won't ship the leather cases to Australia, so I'll wait to see what else comes out. The fabric ones do look pretty good, I think.


Oh no, sorry about your Voyage, but yay on your coming Oasis. It was meant to be.


----------



## Cindy64

it looks very pretty, would definitely buy one for me and my husband. And xmas just around the corner!


----------



## WDR

Atunah said:


> Waterproof? Never had any need of that.


LOL! For me it is absolutely vital! I like camping and nature isn't very kind to electronic devices. Nor floating on a kayak or going to the beach to enjoy a nice quiet read on/near the water.

Back in 1999, I designed an ebook reader that I intended to be waterproof just for this reason. Power would be supplied by solar cells in the bezel charging a AA-rechargeable battery. The company I worked for declined to move on the design as they didn't see any future in electronic reading devices.


----------



## Atunah

WDR said:


> LOL! For me it is absolutely vital! I like camping and nature isn't very kind to electronic devices. Nor floating on a kayak or going to the beach to enjoy a nice quiet read on/near the water.
> 
> Back in 1999, I designed an ebook reader that I intended to be waterproof just for this reason. Power would be supplied by solar cells in the bezel charging a AA-rechargeable battery. The company I worked for declined to move on the design as they didn't see any future in electronic reading devices.


Oh wow, and the built in solar charging is one of my dream things when it comes to kindles. When we list our super wish lists, that is what I want. Never having to charge a kindle ever again.

I am sure there where some laughing at amazon when they went an made ereaders main stream with the K1. I know there were some other models already, but they went full steam ahead. Who was it that said, nobody reads book anymore? 

As to water. I have taken my K3 to the beach before, but I wasn't right up to the water, not close enough to get wet. The sand was more an issue. But I get it, its important to a lot of folks. And now they get it.


----------



## Andra

WDR said:


> LOL! For me it is absolutely vital! I like camping and nature isn't very kind to electronic devices. Nor floating on a kayak or going to the beach to enjoy a nice quiet read on/near the water.


I have to admit that it never occurred to me to take a Kindle on my kayak. I guess I do have a use for the waterproof feature after all!


----------



## Atunah

I'll be the one waving at you guys from the bank, sitting in a chair while reading. While you guys paddle in your kayaks, or whatever it is called that one does in them.  

If I do nature, I go to the park here and walk, but I can't read while walking. And then we sit and watch the wild life. I have taken my kindles there before, but more times than not, I just watched deers and squirrels instead of reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For me, the ONLY reason for waterproofing is for it to be protected against incidental splashing or dripping. I think I'm mostly interested in the larger screen size, which I didn't think I wanted, but does seem like a good thing now -- provided it doesn't make the whole thing too big to comfortably carry around. In which case the Voyage will still be my 'out and about' eReader.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> .......... I think I'm mostly interested in the larger screen size, which I didn't think I wanted, but does seem like a good thing now -- provided it doesn't make the whole thing too big to comfortably carry around. In which case the Voyage will still be my 'out and about' eReader.


Here in the UK we can't borrow library books on a Kindle, they only do e-pub versions. So because I don't like reading on a tablet, I have a Kobo Aura One, which also has a 7" screen, just for library books. The 6" Kindles have never been a problem for me, but the extra size is nice to have - although to be fair, I don't really notice that much when I go back to my Kindle. The size and the ability to change the weight of fonts were the only two things I really liked about the Kobo over the Kindle. Now they've solved the font problem, I just need a 7" Voyage!

As far as practicality goes, it's not quite as convenient as the smaller ones - and the new Oasis is wider, but shorter than the 7" Kobo, a more square shape. Not too good if you want to put it in a pocket (I never do) but if you carry it in a bag, it shouldn't be a problem, unless you absolutely _have_ to carry it in a section that only just fits the smaller model. Weight-wise, it shouldn't make too much of a difference - the new Oasis is still lighter than the PW.

I'm sure as far as the size is concerned, you'll love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Here in the UK we can't borrow library books on a Kindle, they only do e-pub versions. So because I don't like reading on a tablet, I have a Kobo Aura One, which also has a 7" screen, just for library books. The 6" Kindles have never been a problem for me, but the extra size is nice to have - although to be fair, I don't really notice that much when I go back to my Kindle. The size and the ability to change the weight of fonts were the only two things I really liked about the Kobo over the Kindle. Now they've solved the font problem, I just need a 7" Voyage!
> 
> As far as practicality goes, it's not quite as convenient as the smaller ones - and the new Oasis is wider, but shorter than the 7" Kobo, a more square shape. Not too good if you want to put it in a pocket (I never do) but if you carry it in a bag, it shouldn't be a problem, unless you absolutely _have_ to carry it in a section that only just fits the smaller model. Weight-wise, it shouldn't make too much of a difference - the new Oasis is still lighter than the PW.
> 
> I'm sure as far as the size is concerned, you'll love it.


I'm definitely looking forward to checking it out. . . . only 14 days to delivery.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to checking it out. . . . only 14 days to delivery.


We had much worse delivery times back in the day, haven't we. At times it was months, in the early days. Don't know why 2 weeks now feel so long.


----------



## crisandria

Atunah said:


> We had much worse delivery times back in the day, haven't we. At times it was months, in the early days. Don't know why 2 weeks now feel so long.


Because we want it now, not two weeks from now. Lol.

But I'm taking this time to try to organize my side loaded content so it's easier to get my new Oasis set in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> We had much worse delivery times back in the day, haven't we. At times it was months, in the early days. Don't know why 2 weeks now feel so long.


I know, right? 

We must be getting impatient in our old age. (Sorry, speaking for myself only of course.    )


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Eeek! I can hardly believe it. I usually check Let's Talk Kindle every couple of days, but it's been so quiet lately I didn't get over here from before this thread till now, and drat. For me the larger size and better font adjustment is enough to start the siren song. I'm off to investigate and spend more than someone with 3 Kindles already should.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Eeek! I can hardly believe it. I usually check Let's Talk Kindle every couple of days, but it's been so quiet lately I didn't get over here from before this thread till now, and drat. For me the larger size and better font adjustment is enough to start the siren song. I'm off to investigate and spend more than someone with 3 Kindles already should.


You can test out the font sizes and bolds on your current Oasis. Its lovely. . Its rolling out, but I couldn't wait and downloaded it from the site.

I have a few kindles myself, doesn't keep me from getting the new Oasis though.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

So the Oasis 1 is getting more font sizes? Hmm. I've wasted too much time tonight on the trade in thing. They don't have my model of Oasis to trade in anywhere. It's 3G with a Merlot cover. None of what they have available to pick matches it, so I'll call them tomorrow.

The 3G on both the Oasis and the Voyage doesn't work worth a darn, much less a premium price, here at my house, although I was stuck with it for a long time. I finally have wifi and won't pay for 3G (or 4G as the case may be) again. Couldn't get a smart phone for a long time for the same reason. I finally have a phone that works - evidently has to be AT&T and that must not be what Amazon has on the Kindles. Strangely, the K1's connection never hiccuped, and I can't remember ever being dissatisfied with the KK's connection. The Voyage and Oasis simply drop the 3G connection or don't get one at all quite regularly. It never takes more than 10 or 15 minutes to come back, but it's a royal PITA. I sent my first Voyage back over the crummy 3G connection.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> So the Oasis 1 is getting more font sizes? Hmm. I've wasted too much time tonight on the trade in thing. They don't have my model of Oasis to trade in anywhere. It's 3G with a Merlot cover. None of what they have available to pick matches it, so I'll call them tomorrow.
> 
> The 3G on both the Oasis and the Voyage doesn't work worth a darn, much less a premium price, here at my house, although I was stuck with it for a long time. I finally have wifi and won't pay for 3G (or 4G as the case may be) again. Couldn't get a smart phone for a long time for the same reason. I finally have a phone that works - evidently has to be AT&T and that must not be what Amazon has on the Kindles. Strangely, the K1's connection never hiccuped, and I can't remember ever being dissatisfied with the KK's connection. The Voyage and Oasis simply drop the 3G connection or don't get one at all quite regularly. It never takes more than 10 or 15 minutes to come back, but it's a royal PITA. I sent my first Voyage back over the crummy 3G connection.


Yes, the old Oasis, Voyage and newer paperwhites are getting an update right now that gives 14 font sizes and 5 levels of bold. The new Oasis will have that and also will have inverted white on black. That is not coming to old devices.

I don't know how long it takes to get downloaded automatically, I just got it from the update site and did it myself.

Hope you can get the trade in cleared up. I'll trade my Oasis in also, but after I get the new one. Even though I'll give up the extra $20, its the only way I can do it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> Yes, the old Oasis, Voyage and newer paperwhites are getting an update right now that gives 14 font sizes and 5 levels of bold. The new Oasis will have that and also will have inverted white on black. That is not coming to old devices.
> 
> I don't know how long it takes to get downloaded automatically, I just got it from the update site and did it myself.


I'll see about downloading the update myself then, as it would be great to have. There's too much difference between the font sizes on both my Voyage and Oasis IMO. I have to either choose slightly too small or slightly too big. Maybe the too big wouldn't bother me so much on a 7" screen because how short it makes the lines is part of the aggravation.

Your point about doing the trade after you get the new device gives me pause. I donated my Paperwhite to my dog club's annual fund-raising auction before I got the Voyage (had to KK to read on) and regretted it. I think I would have returned the Voyage if I still had the PW as I disliked the haptic buttons from the get-go. Now that I say that, maybe I ought to look at the trade in on a Voyage while I'm at it.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I'll see about downloading the update myself then, as it would be great to have. There's too much difference between the font sizes on both my Voyage and Oasis IMO. I have to either choose slightly too small or slightly too big. Maybe the too big wouldn't bother me so much on a 7" screen because how short it makes the lines is part of the aggravation.
> 
> Your point about doing the trade after you get the new device gives me pause. I donated my Paperwhite to my dog club's annual fund-raising auction before I got the Voyage (had to KK to read on) and regretted it. I think I would have returned the Voyage if I still had the PW as I disliked the haptic buttons from the get-go. Now that I say that, maybe I ought to look at the trade in on a Voyage while I'm at it.


Here is a link to the update to download for the Oasis. Just download, drop into the kindle root directory, not a folder and update. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202037720


----------



## avivs

Atunah said:


> The new Oasis will have that and also will have inverted white on black. That is not coming to old devices.


From what I understand from this forum, the first Oasis will also get the Black and White update.
No?


----------



## Shapeshifter

Finally, I can press the buy button, that extra inch can make a world of difference in needing a larger font size.


----------



## quadtronix

avivs said:


> From what I understand from this forum, the first Oasis will also get the Black and White update.
> No?


I saw someone said that in this thread, but I read on Engadget's article that a rep told them that the black on white feature actually required some hardware tweaking on the new Oasis. That to me indicates that it won't be coming to any older devices but I think it's kind of unclear...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quadtronix

Their exact words were: “Amazon tells us they had to tweak some custom hardware to make it work.”




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avivs

quadtronix said:


> I saw someone said that in this thread, but I read on Engadget's article that a rep told them that the black on white feature actually required some hardware tweaking on the new Oasis. That to me indicates that it won't be coming to any older devices but I think it's kind of unclear...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The guy that wrote in this forum about the old Oasis getting the upgrade, said he talked with an Amazon rep. 
Maybe I should try talking with them as well. I really want this feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> So the Oasis 1 is getting more font sizes? Hmm. I've wasted too much time tonight on the trade in thing. They don't have my model of Oasis to trade in anywhere. It's 3G with a Merlot cover. None of what they have available to pick matches it, so I'll call them tomorrow.
> 
> The 3G on both the Oasis and the Voyage doesn't work worth a darn, much less a premium price, here at my house, although I was stuck with it for a long time. I finally have wifi and won't pay for 3G (or 4G as the case may be) again. Couldn't get a smart phone for a long time for the same reason. I finally have a phone that works - evidently has to be AT&T and that must not be what Amazon has on the Kindles. Strangely, the K1's connection never hiccuped, and I can't remember ever being dissatisfied with the KK's connection. The Voyage and Oasis simply drop the 3G connection or don't get one at all quite regularly. It never takes more than 10 or 15 minutes to come back, but it's a royal PITA. I sent my first Voyage back over the crummy 3G connection.


FWIW . . . . Oasis and Voyage are both getting the improved font choices. Can download it and install it pretty easily. I'm not sure if earlier PWs will have it, but the more recent ones will.

As I recall, re: cellular wireless, the original wedge shaped kindle used Sprint. At some point they switched to ATT and I think that's still where there are. BUT I suspect that they are at the end of the priority list in terms of connecting. So getting books to and from might not be too bad, but to do anything else is not going to work great.

As to the white-on-black setting -- there's been speculation here, but I don't think that'll be coming to any earlier devices, not even the current Oasis. I suppose it's possible as it should be mostly a software thing, but it might require a better processor than the earlier devices have. And if it's at all hardware related, as suggested by the Engadget article, it's a non-starter.


----------



## avivs

Goddamit!

"I'm sorry currently there was no update about Night mode feature to the First generation oasis, but no worries, We'll consider your feedback as we plan further improvements. Customer feedback like yours is always important to us. I'll be sure to pass your message along to the appropriate department as we continue to improve the Kindle experience for our customers."


----------



## rlkubi

I was told by an Amazon rep that the current Oasis will receive the black/white update


----------



## avivs

rlkubi said:


> I was told by an Amazon rep that the current Oasis will receive the black/white update


Did you talk to him on chat?

And guys, if you have the Oasis, first to his name, maybe also try checking about the update.


----------



## rlkubi

Yes it was on chat.


----------



## avivs

rlkubi said:


> Yes it was on chat.


let's hope that the guy I've spoken with was drunk.


----------



## Atunah

There is no indication that the old Oasis will get the inverted look. Amazon have clearly stated that only the font sizes and the font bolding is coming to the old oasis and any other device released after 2013. 

I wouldn't hang on the chat words of one amazon rep for any kind of confirmations to be honest. But giving them feedback and what you want is of course a good way to go. I'd also send an email to the feedback address, which I can never find for some reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Press release (from the first page): http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2305986

In it, it says this:

_ There are more ways to personalize your reading settings on Kindle Oasis than ever before so you can enjoy your book the way you prefer:

*New Font Size and Bold Settings:* Now choose from more font sizes than ever before-and five levels of boldness-for whichever font you choose to read with. Combined with the new, 7-inch Paperwhite display, you can personalize your books so it's perfectly comfortable for your eyes.

*New Accessibility Options:* In addition to the OpenDyslexic font, we've added a feature to invert black and white on the display if you have light sensitivity. The new enlarged display option also lets you increase the size of items like the text on the home screen and library as well as the book icons to make the all-new Kindle Oasis easier to read.

*Light Settings:* Built-in ambient light sensors automatically adjust the display to your surroundings whether you're in a dimly-lit room or outside in the sun-and can be fine-tuned even further based on personal preferences.

*Ragged Right Alignment:* You can now read using left-aligned (ragged right) text.

Starting today, the new size and bold settings as well as ragged right alignment will be delivered as a free, over-the-air update to Kindle Paperwhite (Gen 6 released in 2013), plus all newer Kindle devices. _

So, they mention 4 specific things and then say that two of them will be in an update -- which did, I think, start rolling out that same day, if rather late.

My conclusion: The Accessibility Options, which includes the black/white inversion and the ability to increase text size on the home screen, is NOT going to be part of the update. and, of course, the light sensor is hardware.

BTW, does anyone need a link to the New Oasis?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Getting the latest update on my old Oasis gives me pause about ordering the new one. Of the new features, the only one that much matters to me other than that is the larger screen size. Last night I filled out the trade-in thing and did it for my Voyage, not my Oasis 1, because they don't show my Oasis model on their list, and after thinking about it, I'd rather keep the Oasis 1, which I like, than the Voyage, which I never much did, as a backup device. I still have my KK too, which works fine, and I have used it occasionally in the last year or so.

Anyway, if I go ahead, I supposedly get $65 for the Voyage, plus the $20 bonus, which would at least pay for a cover and maybe the tax on it and the Oasis. I can't order until Amazon gets the Voyage, though, and I can always just not send it if I change my mind about the new Oasis. I'd also like the automatic light adjustment if it worked. That feature was never more than an annoyance on the Voyage. It adjusted too slowly and not to levels I like. If it's really adjustable on the new Oasis, it might be useful.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Atunah

There really isn't a hurry. Oasis 2.0 might be a bit backordered at some point, but I think they'll have enough in stock for xmas and beyond. 

That auto light has driven me nuts too on my Voyage. I have actually used the Voyage to read only since they announced the new Oasis. I wanted to try out the light thing again. In the early days with my Voyage, I had trained it quite well and it changed to where I wanted it. But then with my touch screen challenged fingers, I kept hitting by accident a higher light number, say 18. So then it reset everything and I had to start with training all over again. I find the icon of the light bar so tiny and it doesn't always register on my Voyage. My Voyage has always been that way though, while my Oasis is much more touch sensitive. So maybe that won't be an issue on the new one. 

Only thing that can be an issue is when I read in bed, I would have it at 9. I have to read with a sidelamp and if I turn over to face the lamp, the light goes up to 11, where my level under lights is. So it would go up and down and up and down, depending on how I tilted it. That did drive me nuts. I think its why I stopped using that feature at some point and why I never really missed it anymore on my Oasis. I kept my light on 10 on my Oasis at all times unless reading in bed, then it went to 9.


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm reading a Voyage right now.. and very happy with it.  I don't need the waterproofing.  The larger screen would be nice.  Hmmm.. Need to think about it.  I do agree that the Voyage light doesn't always reflect the surroundings.


----------



## alarsen77

bordercollielady said:


> I'm reading a Voyage right now.. and very happy with it. I don't need the waterproofing. The larger screen would be nice. Hmmm.. Need to think about it. I do agree that the Voyage light doesn't always reflect the surroundings.


I am thinking the same thing about the new Oasis although I would like the waterproofing and the larger screen but not sure it is worth it over my Voyage. In regards to the ambient light on the Voyage I found that calibrating it helped quite a bit for me. The way I did that was go to a very bright area (aka outside on a sunny day) and adjust the brightness to where I would want it for that situation. Then I would take it to a pitch black room with no windows to simulate the darkest environment and it would get too bright so I would then adjust it to where I would want it for that situation and since I did that it has never adjusted itself in an undesirable way. So maybe something to think about doing with your current Voyage and also the new Oasis should you get one.


----------



## alarsen77

I will add to my post above that when calibrating it I turned on Auto brightness and went to those areas and then re-adjusted what it came up with to what I would prefer and it has since worked perfectly fine for me.


----------



## quadtronix

alarsen77 said:


> I will add to my post above that when calibrating it I turned on Auto brightness and went to those areas and then re-adjusted what it came up with to what I would prefer and it has since worked perfectly fine for me.


Thanks for sharing how to do that!!! When hearing that people could calibrate the Auto-brightness on this forum, I always wondered how it was done... or if i was misunderstanding... but I never got around to asking... I'm gonna try that on my Voyage now and if it works well then also on the new Oasis when it comes. The auto brightness feature was always too dark for me on the Voyage...now I know how to calibrate it... thanks again!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercollielady

alarsen77 said:


> I will add to my post above that when calibrating it I turned on Auto brightness and went to those areas and then re-adjusted what it came up with to what I would prefer and it has since worked perfectly fine for me.


Thank you. I think I did this once a long time ago but maybe it got out of synch. I will definitely try it again. Sometimes it just starts to fade out when I'm reading under a lamp. Very strange.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- I calibrated my light adjustment similarly: set it in bright sunlight and then take it into pitch dark and set it. It's always worked pretty well for me -- as long as I don't accidentally cover the sensor with a finger or something.


----------



## Atunah

That is how I always calibrated also. Go in a closet or bathroom, stand under a light, etc. Then put it where you want it. My issue though is that I accidentally touch the light bar at times. My Voyage doesn't always take my touches, I am touch screen challenged a bit. And after everything is calibrated and working fine, I manage to hit the last highest light and it all goes out the window. Because now it thinks under the light I was at the time, its how I want it. So I have to do it all over again. Ugh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> That is how I always calibrated also. Go in a closet or bathroom, stand under a light, etc. Then put it where you want it. My issue though is that I accidentally touch the light bar at times. My Voyage doesn't always take my touches, I am touch screen challenged a bit. And after everything is calibrated and working fine, I manage to hit the last highest light and it all goes out the window. Because now it thinks under the light I was at the time, its how I want it. So I have to do it all over again. Ugh.


Hmmm. I never had that problem . . . I mean, you have to activate settings to actually adjust the light . . . . I guess I'm able to hold it without getting my fingers near that spot. Maybe because I use a cover and change the page with the haptic buttons.

It would be annoying for it to get changed accidentally like that, though.


----------



## alarsen77

bordercollielady said:


> Thank you. I think I did this once a long time ago but maybe it got out of synch. I will definitely try it again. Sometimes it just starts to fade out when I'm reading under a lamp. Very strange.


You're welcome!


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. I never had that problem . . . I mean, you have to activate settings to actually adjust the light . . . . I guess I'm able to hold it without getting my fingers near that spot. Maybe because I use a cover and change the page with the haptic buttons.
> 
> It would be annoying for it to get changed accidentally like that, though.


Its not from holding, its when I go to the setting to see if I might #10 better than 11 afterall. And as I try to hit the up icon on the right, it takes it as a long press to go full on. Because at times, even after I calibrate, I find my eyes different and just want to adjust a notch here and there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Its not from holding, its when I go to the setting to see if I might #10 better than 11 afterall. And as I try to hit the up icon on the right, it takes it as a long press to go full on. Because at times, even after I calibrate, I find my eyes different and just want to adjust a notch here and there.


Ah! . . . I see what you mean . . . . yeah: sometimes my fingers are such that the touch seems overly sensitive, and others they're so dry that they don't even register. Usually it's the latter in which case I give a quick lick to the finger to moisten it and it usually works then.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, I guess I'm committed. I packaged up the Voyage and will take it to UPS on my way to an appointment today. That should get it to Amazon pretty quickly, and as soon as I hear, I'll order a new Oasis.

In the past all my Kindle covers have been different colors so I could distinguish one from the other at a glance. However, I have both a merlot and walnut cover for my Oasis 1. The merlot cover is IMO pure class, and I love it. The walnut - meh. So I went ahead and used my $40.36 Apple credit and what credit I had from my Amazon credit card points and ordered a merlot cover for a new Oasis on the theory those may be back ordered soon. The merlot cover was for the Oasis 1. I sure hope it's the same color and texture.


----------



## alarsen77

I really need to stop reading this thread. I want to order a new Oasis so bad, but my girlfriend says I don't need 2 kindles and also isn't too fond of the idea of selling or trading my current Voyage as I would still have to spend a decent amount of money on the new one. The other thing is her mother got me the Premium Leather cover for my Voyage for Christmas just this past year so now if I go and sell it I am sure I will hear something from her as to why I got sold the Christmas gift she just got me this past year. So many conundrums haha.


----------



## rlkubi

Ok well I ordered one this morning.  I'm not sure about keeping it yet though.  Waiting to see if worth it before sending my Oasis for trade in.


----------



## mishymac

I've ordered mine.....waterproofing is the main reason for me! bigger size screen will be nice but not a concern......considered not getting a cover, but went with it....will end up with 2 kindles, unless I can sell my original Oasis......although I can imagine my 12 year old daughter 'borrowing' it permanently


----------



## kerrycrow

Well after reading the enabling thread I decided I wanted a new Oasis. Wasn't planning on it but the charging cover annoys me as I often read without the cover.  A little bigger will be nice...and actually the waterproof thing will be good for reading in the tub or while getting a pedi! I sent my Oasis in for trade in...hoping they will accept it for $100 value plus the $20 toward a new Kindle promo.  Will my additional Apple credit I'm getting closer to this purchase not being detected by my husband. LOL


----------



## cagnes

ellenoc said:


> Well, I guess I'm committed. I packaged up the Voyage and will take it to UPS on my way to an appointment today. That should get it to Amazon pretty quickly, and as soon as I hear, I'll order a new Oasis.


I did the same earlier this week. Waiting on the appraisal and $20 gift card before placing me order. I had planned on trading in my 2016 Oasis after receiving the new Oasis, but my nephew wants to buy it from me for the trade in price, which will work out good for both of us.  Getting antsy though, hope I can order it soon!


----------



## kschles

Is it October 31st yet? .............How about now?


----------



## quadtronix

kschles said:


> Is it October 31st yet? .............How about now?


Nope, I've been checking all day... it's only the 20th... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria

quadtronix said:


> Nope, I've been checking all day... it's only the 20th...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I keep asking the same question.


----------



## cagnes

I received the $65 for my Voyage trade-in and the $20 towards a new kindle, so I ordered the new Oasis today.  Now I'm joining you guys in the October 31st countdown!  Yay.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay cagnes! So you still have an Oct 31 delivery date?


----------



## cagnes

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yay cagnes! So you still have an Oct 31 delivery date?


  No. I only noticed the Oct 31 release date. I have a Nov. 20th delivery date.... well, that takes the wind out of my sail.


----------



## Atunah

Ouch. I waited a day and was already put down for the 6th of November. But with 1 day ship I got it to the 3rd. 

I still see 31th october dates for those that order the 32 GB storage one. But 8 are plenty for me and I rather use the money to buy a cover later. 

Some of the dates might move up anyway if they have enough stock.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ouch. I waited a day and was already put down for the 6th of November. But with 1 day ship I got it to the 3rd.
> 
> I still see 31th october dates for those that order the 32 GB storage one. But 8 are plenty for me and I rather use the money to buy a cover later.
> 
> Some of the dates might move up anyway if they have enough stock.


Yeah, I don't need 32 GB either & would also rather put the money towards a cover. I'm really tempted to switch it to the 32 GB though. If I'd know for sure that I wouldn't lose the $20 trade-in bonus, I think I would do it to get it sooner!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

maybe ask if it can be switched without losing the $20 -- I'd be surprised if they say "no".


----------



## cagnes

Ann in Arlington said:


> maybe ask if it can be switched without losing the $20 -- I'd be surprised if they say "no".


The 1st person I chatted with told me it was a one time thing and I'd lose it if I canceled the order. I was transferred to someone in Kindle customer care and she told me to go ahead and do it and if the credit wasn't there, she'd apply $20 to my account. It didn't resort to that though, since the credit did appear.

So, I ordered the 32 Gb and have a delivery date of Nov. 6th!  Though, I do have a big problem that I didn't think about. The $179.41 Discover cash back that I applied to the 8GB order was gone! I'm hoping that Discover puts the cash back back in my account, since the order was canceled and never shipped. If not, I'll have to contact Discover card and try to get my cash back money back!


----------



## mistyd107

Quick? Just to verify my thinking if you order a oasis on the installment plan and it ships several weeks later. Is the first payment taken at time of order or time of shipment?
Would like to order now to get my place in line but pay day is Friday.


----------



## rlkubi

No they take the installment out day of shipment.


----------



## Tunji99

I ordered mine on installment payment plan on the 18th. Just got an email today letting me know how I will be charged by Amazon over the next five months, and the first charge hit the credit card today. So I am hoping to get it by tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rlkubi

Mine hit today and I'm getting it on Wednesday.


----------



## northofdivision

For those of you moving on to the new Oasis and also own the older Oasis, i'm curious if it'll become your daily driver. I own a 5" Sony and an 8" Kobo and they have become readers for specific occasions and not the main machine. This, however, is an Amazon product so i'm interested to hear if it can completely replace your 6" Oasis (or your Voyage, Paperwhite or K4 for that matter) and actually become the main reader for all of you. Anyone have any initial thoughts on how they plan to use their new Oasis?


----------



## quadtronix

northofdivision said:


> For those of you moving on to the new Kindle and also own the older kindle, i'm curious if it'll become your daily driver. I own a 5" Sony and an 8" Kobo and they have become readers for specific occasions and not the main machine. This, however, is an Amazon product so i'm interested to hear if it can completely replace your 6" (or your Voyage or Paperwhite for that matter) and actually become the main reader for all of you. Anyone have any initial thoughts on how they plan to use their new Oasis?


I plan to use the new Oasis as my only Kindle for the foreseeable future, if it lives up to my expectations that is...

BUT, since the other half of my ebook collection is on nook, I guess I'll either be using my phone for nook books as I have been for a while (Galaxy S8+ w/6.2" screen)... or I may also get the new nook that's rumored to come out this Thurs. According to goodereader.com...

I have not been using my nook Glowlight Plus that much since I got the S8+ but sometimes I switch it up for variety sake... the new nook sounds pretty awesome though...

But as far as kindle goes, this new Oasis will probably be my only device and I will keep my Voyage and Oasis 1 as backups on the shelf...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## northofdivision

quadtronix said:


> I plan to use the new Oasis as my only Kindle for the foreseeable future, if it lives up to my expectations that is...
> 
> BUT, since the other half of my ebook collection is on nook, I guess I'll either be using my phone for nook books as I have been for a while (Galaxy S8+ w/6.2" screen)... or I may also get the new nook that's rumored to come out this Thurs. According to goodereader.com...


Quadtronix. Excellent. Even better those coming from other devices. Will be interested to hear how it stands up for you as a 7" daily.


----------



## quadtronix

northofdivision said:


> Quadtronix. Excellent. Even better those coming from other devices. Will be interested to hear how it stands up for you as a 7" daily.


I'll let u know... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have 2 kindles now . . . well, 3, but one is my husband's so I don't really use it.

I carry the Voyage with me out and about, and the Oasis lives on my nightstand. Not sure how I'll use this new one . . . have to see what makes sense. It may live in the family room where I do most of my daily reading and let the Voyage just stay in my purse at all times. 

Or, maybe I'll opt to trade one or the other of my existing kindles in for credit to Amazon.


----------



## northofdivision

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have 2 kindles now . . . well, 3, but one is my husband's so I don't really use it.
> 
> I carry the Voyage with me out and about, and the Oasis lives on my nightstand.


Look forward to hear if it can replace either of the two in their current roles or if it will be forced to cut out a niche of it's own.


----------



## GSDlady

northofdivision said:


> For those of you moving on to the new Oasis and also own the older Oasis, i'm curious if it'll become your daily driver. I own a 5" Sony and an 8" Kobo and they have become readers for specific occasions and not the main machine. This, however, is an Amazon product so i'm interested to hear if it can completely replace your 6" Oasis (or your Voyage, Paperwhite or K4 for that matter) and actually become the main reader for all of you. Anyone have any initial thoughts on how they plan to use their new Oasis?


I have 2 Voyages which I will keep, but plan to make the new Oasis my "daily driver". My original Voyage has been the one I take on the go and the other will be at my bedside. I tend to fall asleep quickly when reading in bed and prefer to read without my glasses and just enlarge the font. So they will all have a place. I can't imagine the new 7" Oasis not being anyone's daily driver.


----------



## mlewis78

I thought that I would use my Voyage for going out, but after I got my new Oasis Tuesday, I just had to take it to work, so I've found it fits very well in my bag for use on the train. I do most of my reading while commuting and just before going to sleep at night.


----------



## rcarbone1214

northofdivision said:


> For those of you moving on to the new Oasis and also own the older Oasis, i'm curious if it'll become your daily driver. I own a 5" Sony and an 8" Kobo and they have become readers for specific occasions and not the main machine. This, however, is an Amazon product so i'm interested to hear if it can completely replace your 6" Oasis (or your Voyage, Paperwhite or K4 for that matter) and actually become the main reader for all of you. Anyone have any initial thoughts on how they plan to use their new Oasis?


I am replacing my Voyage which I always have in my purse with the new Oasis. I will use the Voyage when I travel. My 1st Gen Oasis is the one I use at home.


----------



## northofdivision

Ann (agree it's gonna take some time to get used to cold metal by the bedside, rcarbone1214, mlewis78, GSDlady...Sounds great. Sounds like a majority are feeling it's gonna be  the daily. Good stuff. It's just a tad too big for me to be my daily (on my skateboard, bike and subways nonstop) as i still need a reader that can fit in my various pockets. But definitely going to be the primary when i'm sitting down at tables or at home for long periods of time. It really feels great in hand (the wider thick-side base to hold in palm feels better than the first Oasis for me).


----------



## WDR

For me, the most important thing is the waterproofing. I enjoy camping and I love the read during downtime at the campsite. The problem is, the weather does not always cooperate.

(For those wondering, I am certain I am the incarnation of the God of Rain and the clouds like to demonstrate their love for me by wetting me. Especially when they see me setting up a tent.)


----------

